# Leises Netzteil (ca. 500W): BeQuiet vs. Cooler Master vs. Enermax



## Takeshi Vokuhila (3. April 2010)

Hallo PCGH, 


nach langem Suchen konnte ich mit Hilfe vom PCGH-Board & Google drei Netzteile als potentielle Kandidaten für meinen neuen Computer identifizieren: 


1.) be Quiet! Straight Power (E7-CM-480W)
Geizhals

2.) Cooler Master Silent Pro M500 (500W)
Geizhals

3.) Enermax MODU82+ (525W)
Geizhals



Jetzt muss ich mich nur noch entscheiden. Da das schwer fällt brauche ich eure Hilfe. Die Kriterien sind: 



1.)* Sicher!* Platzt nicht, explodiert nicht, reißt die Hardware nicht in den Tod. Sollte aber doch bei dieser Auswahl selbstverständlich sein.

2.)* Leise!* Alle drei Netzteile scheinen nicht laut zu sein. Aber welches ist das leiseste?

3.) *Kabelmanagement*. Okay, haben alle von denen.



So wie's aussieht bleibt also nur die Lautstärke bzw. Stillheit (  ) als Auswahlkriterium wirklich übrig.


Ich danke euch schon mal für eure Unterstützung!! 


mfg
takeshi vokuhila


----------



## poiu (3. April 2010)

das CM SIlent PRo ist sehr gut und sehr beliebt, Hersteller ist enhance die bauen sehr gutes zeug.

das Modu gibt es in einer neuen Revision!

Enermax MODU82+ II 525W ATX 2.3 (EMD525AWT II) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

aber das leiseste Enermax soll wohl das neue sein Enermax MODU87+ 500W ATX 2.3 (EMG500AWT) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. April 2010)

Ich würde zum Cooler Master tendieren. Es ist günstiger als das Enermax, hat aber auch eine sehr gute Qualität.


----------



## Takeshi Vokuhila (3. April 2010)

@ poiu: Das MODU87+ sieht sehr lecker aus, ist aber mit 120€ bei meinem Händler doch schon eine Nummer teurer. Die 95€ vom MODU82+ fand ich schon grenzwertig (ja, ich weiß, Seasonic und so   ).


@ Coolermaster M500:

Ich habe da etwas interessantes entdeckt. Das NT wird von der PCGH sowohl 2/2009 als 11/2009 getestet, erreicht aber beide Male unterschiedliche Wertungen und Platzierungen. Beim ersten Mal liegt es deutlich hinter Enermax & be Quiet, beim zweiten Mal ist es Testsieger! Scheint aber das gleiche Modell zu sein. Was ist da wohl passiert? Jedenfalls macht es die Wahl nicht schwerer. 


Auf Preisvergleich- und Testseiten beschweren sich bei der alten Enermax-Revision sehr viele Leute über das Lüftergeräusch. Be Quiet und Cooler Master werden nicht beanstandet. 


Um mal meine Recherche zusammen fassen: 




*Testplattform......................Enermax.....................Be Quiet.................Coolermaster*

*PCGH 2/09*........................ 2. Platz........................n.a...........................7. Platz
*PCGH 11/09*.........................n.a. ..........................3. Platz ....................Testsieger
*Usertests* . ...................."Lauter Lüfter "..............."Leise"......................."in Ordnung"




Damit hat jedes NT scheinbar genausoviele Für- wie Gegenargumente in der Hand... HILFE


----------



## Levi (3. April 2010)

Was hältst du davon das Cougar CM 550W ATX 2.3 mit in die engere Auswahl zu nehmen?

Das habe ich selbst und bin damit hoch zufrieden (abgesehen von der Farbe).


----------



## RonnieColeman (3. April 2010)

Ich würd das CM Silent Pro 500W nehmen.
Hab die 600W version bin extrem zufrieden


----------



## AeroX (3. April 2010)

Würd auch das coolermaste nehmen! Hab nur gutes von dem dingen gehört.
Das enermax & das be quiet sind natürlich auch nicht schlecht aber mit 500w fährste doch sicherer für die zukunft als mit 480w(ja ich weiß 20w is nicht viel trotzdem )... und das enermax is eig bisschen zu teuer.. 
Gruß


----------



## Takeshi Vokuhila (3. April 2010)

Ich habe hier noch einen interessanten Vergleichtest gefunden: Silenthardware Netzteil Roundup 2009.

Wie man den Grafiken dort entnehmen kann, beginnt das Enermax MODU82+ im idle bedeutend langsamer als das Coolermaster. Je mehr Last auf die Netzteile gelegt wird, desto mehr kippt das Verhältnis, unter Last ist also das Cooler Master deutlich leiser. Im Schnitt erreichen beide gleiche Lautstärken. 

Da mein angepeiltes Enermax noch 100 Watt mehr leisten würde, gehe ich davon aus dass es auch automatisch wärmer (lies: lauter) wäre. Daher fällt das Enermax aus meiner Liste raus. 


Bleiben als Kandidaten nur noch Be Quiet und Coolermaster übrig. Beide nehmen sich in den Userwertungen nicht viel, Coolermaster erreichte aber im PCGH-Test die (etwas) bessere Note. 


Ich denke damit ist mein Auswahlverfahren abgeschlossen. Das Coolermaster in der "Literaturanalyse" das stimmigste Gesamtbild ergeben und wird daher gekauft. Und sollte es ganz schrecklich sein kann ich's ja umtauschen.


Danke für eure Mithilfe


----------



## Bruce112 (3. April 2010)

Netzteilroundup Mai 2009: 10 Netzteile auf dem Leistungsprüfstand-AwardFabrik :: Testberichte :: Overclocking


hier sind einige test von netzteil  

natürlich sieht der enermax mit den gelben lüfter sehr gut + leistung .

natürlich auch dem enstprechend teuer


----------



## poiu (4. April 2010)

gute NT tests findet ihr hier 

Gehäuse, Kühlung, Netzteile - Planet 3DNow! Forum

PC-Max: Hardware News und Tests

selbst die ist besser :

PC-Experience - Das IT-Portal für Tests, Artikel und Problemlösungen - | PC-Experience-Reviews :

die anderen tests sind meist eher peinlich, sonst gibt es nur brauchbare in Engl.


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. April 2010)

Die Technik im Coolermaster ist besser, die BQTs sind doch eher 'preisgünstig' aufgebaut, dazu noch ein leiserer Lüfter, garniert mit einem recht hohen Preis.

Ergo. würds Coolermaster nehmen, von den beiden.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. April 2010)

ich habe seit freitag den cooler master m500 und muss sagen ein top netzteil für den preis.


----------



## Takeshi Vokuhila (12. April 2010)

Hallo Leute, 

im Warenkorb ist letztendlich das Cooler Master Silent Pro gelandet. Ich denke, dass ich damit ganz gut unterwegs sein werde. Ich danke euch allen für eure Mithilfe!


----------



## m4rcus (14. April 2010)

Unglaublich, ich hab in einem anderen Forum fast den gleichen Thread gestartet. Leider wurde er dort geschlossen und ich wurde auf den aber doch recht fuer mich nutzlosen Sammelthread verwiesen. Dann probier ich mal hier mein Glück. Ich mache erst einmal keinen neuen Thread auf da dieser hier schon fast meinem entpsricht, der Starter sich schon entschieden hat und ich so noch zeit hab den rest des Forums nach sowas hier zu durchsuchen.

Mein ziel ist ganz klar ein so wenig  hörbares Netzteil wie möglich. Momentan hab ich nen altes Enermax 450W  dessen 2 Lüfter immernoch quasi geraeuschlos arbeiten, einzig und allein ein  Luftzug ist zu hoeren unter last. Ich hab mich schon auf die  Leistungsebene festgesetzt *unabhaengig von meinem System*. Ich  will ein Hochqualitatives Netzteil im Rahmen von *525-600W bis an die  80€~* das so *leise* ist wie es nur geht ohne das ich den Lüfter wechsel.


hier meine Auswahl:
Enermax PRO82+ II 525W (Lüfterklackern auch noch bei er II'er  Generation?)
be quiet! Straight Power 600W // be quiet Straight Power 580W mit CM
Cooler Master Silent Pro M600 600W

Wie ich sehe ist man hier sehr von dem Coolermaster überzeugt, ich hatte mich eigentlich schon mehr auf die be quiets konzentriert da die noch nen tick leiser sein sollen und der Support wohl so klasse ist aber ich lass mich auch gerne umstimmen wenn es gute Gruende gibt.


----------



## Bruce112 (14. April 2010)

Netzteilroundup Januar 201018 NT-AwardFabrik :: Testberichte :: Overclocking


Netzteilroundup Januar 201018 NT-AwardFabrik :: Testberichte :: Overclocking


würde persöhnlich zu bequiet tendieren noch silenter als colermaster  silent pro 600 watt


----------



## m4rcus (14. April 2010)

Ja die Tests habe ich schon gelesen aber ich wollte noch ein paar Usererfahrungen hören da ich in den Bewertungen verschiedener seiten sachen bezüglich der lautstaerke der Netzteile auch negatives gelesen habe :\


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. April 2010)

Das Cooler Master Silent Pro ist sehr gut, Cougar ist aber auch nicht zu verachten.


----------



## RonnieColeman (14. April 2010)

Ich bin mit meinen Silent pro 600W sehr zufrieden.
Stell ma angaben über dein system hoch vllt reicht auch das CM SP in der 500W version


----------



## m4rcus (14. April 2010)

Danke aber bin nicht interessiert an einem 500W Netzteil. Wie gesagt habe ich momentan ein 450W NT und es ist nicht ausreichend. Deshalb sagte ich auch Systemunabhaengig um dieser Diskusion aus dem Weg zu gehen. 
Bin eigentlich nur interessiert an Erfahrungen mit den 3 Nts die ich angegeben habe.


----------

